# millitary sci-fi



## billc

I am looking for some millitary sci-fi along the lines of John Ringo, or Heinlein.  I enjoy the large scale millitary engagements and was wondering if anyone out there can recommend some.  I have also read the Luna Marine books.  David Weber's Honor Harrington series was great.  Any thoughts on power armored infantry style millitary sci-fi.  I have also read a great number of the Warhammer 40k books.  The Guant's ghosts novels were good but I find the imperial marines less exciting because they are bio-engineered to have no fear, that kind of weakens the thrill a little.  Thanks.


----------



## Sukerkin

Hmm, you have read a fair bit of the 'highlights' in this field already I fear .

Have you read "Starship Troopers"?  I'll bet you have considering what you've already mentioned.  How about "The Forever War"?

There is always the BattleTech books of course.  A great many of those to keep your eyes and mind busy - I even started writing one myself a while ago, based upon the exploits of 'my' regiment in that universe (3rd Crucis Lancers - First In, Last Out ).


----------



## dancingalone

I have enjoyed the "Clone" trilogy by Steven L. Kent.  The second and third books are better than the first, _Clone Republic_, but you should probably start with book 1.


----------



## jks9199

billcihak said:


> I am looking for some millitary sci-fi along the lines of John Ringo, or Heinlein.  I enjoy the large scale millitary engagements and was wondering if anyone out there can recommend some.  I have also read the Luna Marine books.  David Weber's Honor Harrington series was great.  Any thoughts on power armored infantry style millitary sci-fi.  I have also read a great number of the Warhammer 40k books.  The Guant's ghosts novels were good but I find the imperial marines less exciting because they are bio-engineered to have no fear, that kind of weakens the thrill a little.  Thanks.


You'd probably enjoy John Scalzi's series beginning with *Old Man's War*.  Also, Robert Buettner's Jason Wander series that begins with *Orphanage* sounds like it'd be right up your alley.  Another series you might find interesting is the Seafort Saga by David Feintuch.  It begins with *Midshipman's Hope*.


----------



## Blindside

Try:

David Drake's Hammer's Slammers series, also Redliners for similar fare.

Pournelle and Stirling's Falkenberg's Legion series.

SM Stirling's and David Drake's "Raj Whitehall" or "The General" Series, this one has a number of spinoffs.  This is still sci-fi but you won't find any power armor, more like blackpowder and sabers.

Dickson's "Dorsai" isn't really action packed, but very good.

Dietz's "Legion of the Damned" series, cybernetic Foreign Legion types fighting aliens, what more do you want?


----------



## Omar B

The Bolo series is pretty good.


----------



## Cryozombie

The Starfist series by Sherman and Craig isn't too bad if you are looking for something that isn't too deep.


----------



## billc

THanks for the recomendations.  I may have found something new in a book called "Dominant Species."  It apparently has armored marines fighting aliens, I will probably give it a try with your suggestions.  Thanks again.


----------



## Nomad

Jack Campbell's Lost Fleet was a great read with large scale space battles that actually pays some attention to physics (and was still enjoyable anyway!).  No Mechs though.


----------



## Hudson69

The Halo books by Eric Nylund were very good.  They are a three pack with the middle book/story written by someone else; not as good as Nylund's but okay.


----------



## Scott T

SOLFLEET by Glenn Smith. Book 1 of the trilogy is out.


----------



## Josh Oakley

I STRONGLY recommend Michael Z. Williamson. Especially if you liked Starship Troopers.


----------



## Big Don

jks9199 said:


> You'd probably enjoy John Scalzi's series beginning with *Old Man's War*.  Also, Robert Buettner's Jason Wander series that begins with *Orphanage* sounds like it'd be right up your alley.  Another series you might find interesting is the Seafort Saga by David Feintuch.  It begins with *Midshipman's Hope*.



It is really good


----------



## Haakon

I haven't read the great majority of the suggestions here, but can also recommend David Drakes Hammers Slammers series. In those Hammer is a general of a large interstellar mercenary army, they have all sorts of interesting toys. Drakes Surface Action was also quite good.


----------



## Omar B

Foreverwar mentioned yet?


----------



## Tez3

Anything from The Black Library!
http://www.blacklibrary.com/


----------



## HammockRider

I'd also give a thumbs up to anything by David Drake. You should also check out Armor by John Steakley.


----------



## mmartist

Also the Vorkogsigan series by Lois Bujold and The General series by David Weber


----------

